# Water Tank Bow Blind



## Kitchen Pass

Here is a little something more permanent for a ground blind. Cut down, installed wood floor, vertical windows, customer paint job, and a back door.

This was an old (and rusted out) water cistern. The trees painted on the front disguise the vertical windows. Currently have two in place and the deer have not been spooked by them. We don't have tall trees so ground blinds are a necessity.

These have worked well for us with young boys learning to bow hunt since there is plenty of room for two people (supervision/guidance). The 3 boys managed their fist bow kills from one of these - the youngest at age 10.

Scent management is also very minimal. Paint the inside dark and you will not be seen. Also great when we do have rain and a dry stand is desirable. The rats won't have a feast on these like a pop-up blind left out!

BUT - These can be a little warm! Best to hunt when it is cool! Great later winter blind, October not so much.


----------



## 01 Aggie

Do you know where to get ahold of any? Kind of a "middle size"...not the huge sheds, nut not tiny. I really like it!


----------



## Horizon257

That I crazy I do the same thing with those things ... I love mine ... cool in the heat and warm when it's cold


----------



## Horizon257

i shoot thru the bottom right of the door ... it has a small door in the door thats 10 x12 inches


----------



## Law Dog

Looks great, nice paint job!


----------



## FBGHUNTER

I put mine in a couple years ago and im building a second one this year. We got oak wilt real bad a year ago and had to cut down alot of trees so there is not much cover. These tanks work great and deer have no idea you are in them. Mine are plastics tanks though so they arent as hot as the metal ones but they still get pretty toasty. A little trick i was told last week. If you put in a cattle ear tag that has the insect repellent on it in the blind it will keep out spiders and flys and all the bugs you don't want in there. Also the deer arent bothered by it. I will be trying it the next time i head out to the ranch.


----------



## Chunky

looks good guys.


----------



## Kitchen Pass

01 Aggie, 

We got the first tank off the property we lease. It worked so well we decided if we came across another we would make another. You just have to keep your eyes open for one. If you find one that is old and not in use the owner will probably give it to you to get rid of it.

Both of ours were pretty rusted inside and had pin holes or worse in the metal. The exteriors looked very good. Eventhough they are half rusted they should still last several year, I expect at least 10 years since they now have a coat of paint inside and out.


----------



## Rack Ranch

looks good!!


----------



## Trouthunter

Yup looking good!

TH


----------



## 01 Aggie

Will keep my eyes open for these!


----------



## Kitchen Pass

Here is another one, smaller diameter but easily sits 2.


----------



## DogPro

For the plastic ones if you go to a dealer most will have damaged ones. Some will have minor fork lift punctures but are damaged, so they will sell them for a little of nothing. One guy told me he picked his up for a couple hundred dollars.


----------



## Kitchen Pass

DogPro said:


> For the plastic ones if you go to a dealer most will have damaged ones. Some will have minor fork lift punctures but are damaged, so they will sell them for a little of nothing. One guy told me he picked his up for a couple hundred dollars.


Good tip. Lighter and cooler also.


----------



## WRsteveX

I've been looking for one of these for awhile. I have a bow in the classifieds I even offered to trade for an old tank


----------



## Hoytbowhunter

*Tank blind*

This will be ready for bowhunting


----------



## weedeater

we had one metal on our place in Eldorado that was left bare metal and the deer would walk right by it,that was my favorite blind and then we had a plastic one that was stuck in the fork of a tree but the wasp would run you out of it


----------



## WRsteveX

I still can't find one. Other than a $1500-2000 new one.


----------



## WRsteveX

Alright fellas, I'm in the way to pick up a tank right now. I'd like to see your window/door ideas if you wouldn't mind. The door ill probably just cut a big hole, and hinge and latch it with a little strip of rubber or plastic for the 'overlap'. Windows I'm not sure. They'll have to be vertical for archery. I'm thinking of some sort of vertical slide so I can open some just partially. It doesn't have to be air tight but I'd like it to keep out water and some of the bugs. Big biting ones mostly


----------



## Hoytbowhunter

*Deer view windows*

Make any size you want


----------



## Hoytbowhunter

*Door*

Cut door and frame it in


----------



## Hoytbowhunter

*Window*

:bounce:Just called Deer-view


----------



## Hoytbowhunter

*Windows*

I used to buy 2x2 treated frame inside the windows


----------



## WRsteveX

Do you need to frame the windows and door? Will it not hold its shape otherwise?


----------



## Hoytbowhunter

I did it to make it bug and water prof windows seal on a flat surf


----------



## WRsteveX

This years bow blind. Hopefully a handful of years..


----------



## laguna magnum

WRsteveX said:


> I still can't find one. Other than a $1500-2000 new one.


I have one in good condition at my place I could part with if anyone is interested. PM me for details.


----------



## outtotrout09

We have one at our place. It is very nice and plenty of room. My only complaint is they get extremly hot in early season!!


----------



## bobfishbw

I like that idea.


----------



## Kitchen Pass

WRsteveX said:


> This years bow blind. Hopefully a handful of years..


How did your blind urn out?


----------



## WRsteveX

Kitchen Pass said:


> How did your blind urn out?


Came out good. I didnt paint it. Plenty of room. I can do jumping jacks in there. Stand up, w alk around..


----------

